

CentOS 5.6 release - VeXocide
http://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos-announce/2011-April/017282.html

======
jrnkntl
Release notes: <http://wiki.centos.org/Manuals/ReleaseNotes/CentOS5.6>

~~~
rdtsc
Also upstream release notes:

[http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-
US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/5...](http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-
US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/5/html-single/5.6_Technical_Notes/index.html)

------
619Cloud
Heads up, 'yum update' should upgrade you, if you are on 5.5. If yum update is
not working, do a clean: 'yum clean all' then update.

------
chuhnk
Had my production servers upgraded from Redhat 5.5 to 5.6 a few days ago, no
bugs or issues so far.

